# Northstar taping tools



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

About to purchase a full set up of taping tools. I already run boxes and tube/roller/flusher. Hearing good things about North Star tools just wondering If anyone out there has some experience with them. Pretty sure I'm going with Columbia and on that note where is going I be a good place to get them here in Canada. My supplier wants a ridiculous fortune for them.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Deezal said:


> About to purchase a full set up of taping tools. I already run boxes and tube/roller/flusher. Hearing good things about North Star tools just wondering If anyone out there has some experience with them. Pretty sure I'm going with Columbia and on that note where is going I be a good place to get them here in Canada. My supplier wants a ridiculous fortune for them.


A lot on here would say NS made some of the best tools ever, but they were expensive, and they are no longer in business.

You could try wall tools or all wall, you get a 10% DWT member discount too


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm pulling up sites in which they are still available. Alberta drywall for one. Maybe remnants of old stock?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Deezal said:


> I'm pulling up sites in which they are still available. Alberta drywall for one. Maybe remnants of old stock?


Yep:thumbup:

They were a Canadian company, so odds are, Banada is the place where you will find left over stock.

Try to strike a deal with them, tell them you hear they were crapp tools, that's why they went out of business:thumbup:,,,, maybe you can get them for a steal....

I have the NS boxes still:thumbsup:


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

Sounds like a nightmare to get parts


----------



## maggie (Feb 26, 2013)

some one need metal construction material here? contact me freely, www.cnebp.com


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

maggie said:


> some one need metal construction material here? contact me freely, www.cnebp.com


Has nothing to do with this topic, does it?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Some of the Northstar line was topline. They had that great Adjustar box handle and some good corner tools and heads. Didn't like the boxes as much as the Columbia though. I still have a few Northstar tools but if I was in your position I would go for the Columbia as not only are they great but they are still in business so parts and service is still there for them.


----------



## CanadianBert (Sep 14, 2010)

They are back up and running in Canada again


----------



## Frank S (Nov 11, 2014)

Check out Columbia and North Star at drywalldelivery.com or csrbuilding.ca
Will ship across Canada. All repair parts available.


----------



## Alstools (Sep 22, 2013)

*NorthStar is back!*

NorthStar is back up and running with the original owners in Canada. Check out www.drywalltools.com. Their sets are the same price as TapeTech.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Northstar is actually back in business. Als taping tools or east coast drywall carry them. East coast drywall sells theirs on eBay, but you
Could also call them. They will give you better price if you ask them. Columbia and northstar are my two favorite brands.


----------



## Hristo (Dec 12, 2020)

Deezal said:


> About to purchase a full set up of taping tools. I already run boxes and tube/roller/flusher. Hearing good things about North Star tools just wondering If anyone out there has some experience with them. Pretty sure I'm going with Columbia and on that note where is going I be a good place to get them here in Canada. My supplier wants a ridiculous fortune for them.


West-tech tools. Canada


----------

